

RIM's PlayBook to run Android apps - dean
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/03/25/rim_playbook_android/

======
joebananas
That'll do wonders for UI consistency.

It's moves like this that comes back and bites companies in the ass. Now
they're gonna be stuck playing keep up with Android for the foreseeable
future. And when you're playing catchup, you're probably not gonna have the
time to be the leader.

~~~
glhaynes
So now "BlackBerry tablet apps" will be based on (I might have gotten a few of
these wrong) Flash/Air, HTML, old BlackBerry OS, new BlackBerry OS, and [non-
tablet] Android? And maybe Java? Interesting to see someone take the _exact_
opposite route from Apple, who's obsessed with "owning" the app/development
environment for their systems.

Sure, technically they've solved the problem of not having any apps... but I
bet they've just shifted the problem to not having any _good_ apps. That might
be an even worse problem to have.

~~~
r00fus
Sounds like a test/security nightmare, too. What happens when a BB game plays
fine until the (very popular) Android tool in the background messes it all up?

